# Travel Channel Series



## Ollie11

I wanted to get in touch regarding a unique opportunity with a new series on Travel Channel. The series is looking for couples or families that are thinking about relocating to a new country from the United States and have either never been to that country or the country is relatively new to them. Are you having a tough time deciding whether or not to move? We’d love to help you out with that. For our program, we’d take you and your partner to your potential new home where you’d meet with a relocation expert who will show you some local neighborhoods, introduce you to the local culture and customs, and give you a chance to experience what life might be like for you and your family.

Would you be interested in participating, or doe know anyone who might be moving abroad? Tell us about yourself, both personally and professionally, why and when you might be moving, your ages, and also please include your picture(s). For our first episodes we’re going to Berlin, Oslo, Stockholm, Geneva, Italy, Chile, and Vienna, but love to hear where you’re going! We look forward to hearing from you! We would also like to hear from anyone you may know who will be relocating internationally!


Christine Hammersley
Segment Producer
Relocated, Travel Channel
US - (213) 926-6456
[


----------

